# wpi can't associate with AP



## Ghirai (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm having trouble associating with an AP.

I have all the modules loaded, i can scan APs, i can dump traffic, etc, but i can't associate with any given AP.

The test AP works, because i tried it with a few other OS.

After i try to associate (either manually with ifconfig, or via rc.conf and 'netif start'), it looks like this (for some reason the board thinks i included 10 images, so here's pastebin link):

http://pastebin.com/m3a697577

The problem seems to be that it refuses to associate - the bssid value above is identical to the ether value (so wpi0 is basically associated to itself?), even though i'm telling it to associate with bssid 00:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy, which is the AP.

I'm running 7.1-RELEASE, i386, and the AP is open.

Any ideas? Am i doing anything obviously wrong?

Thanks.


----------

